# 1960's Schwinn American De Luxe...got this today also



## HARPO (Jun 23, 2021)

Another Facebook find. All original except for the missing front rack.

After the bike had been listed for a week at $500, I let the seller know he was quite a bit out of line with it. He thanked me, and told me it was in a house he had just purchased (15 minutes from me). He offered me the bike at $250, and I told him it was still to high,and was missing the front rack and thanked him once again for the offer. He reduced the price to $250 on Facebook with apparently no takers still.
So, he contacted me...we made a deal at $140...and he even delivered it to me!😁

Enjoy the photos.  Bike needs a lot of love , like the Shogun 400 I bought today (see my other Post). 😎


----------



## HARPO (Jun 23, 2021)

...and a few more...and yes, I know I'm missing a spoke...🙂


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2021)

A4 serial? I can't read it. The Road Liter light is worth some bucks. I'll give you $25 for it if you don't feel like cleaning it up.  🙃  That one should clean up like Cinderella.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 23, 2021)

Looks pretty much complete. A nice OA bath and you'll have a nice one.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 24, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Looks pretty much complete. A nice OA bath and you'll have a nice one.




I have a chrome rear rack that came on, I believe, a later model. So I'll add it to the bike once work starts. I might even have one for the front stashed away. Also missing the rear reflector.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 24, 2021)

@GTs58  January 27, 1964...if I'm correct... *A440821*


----------



## Robert Troub (Jun 24, 2021)

You gotta love those Facebook/marketplace sellers..."ITS A SCHWINN SO ITS WORTH $500.00!!!!"


----------



## HARPO (Jun 24, 2021)

Seat is in nice condition.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 24, 2021)

HARPO said:


> Seat is in nice condition.
> 
> View attachment 1435196



That is a great tool pouch as well. Real nice score


----------



## OptimusJay (Jun 24, 2021)

really nice score.  that would be a fun one to clean up because we can all see it's going to be excellent once done.  The Delta ball light is close to the $140 you paid for the bike (assuming it cleans up well and you get a lens for it).

congrats!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 24, 2021)

BTW, the guy I bought the bike from told me (_and someone told him when he bought the house_) that the owner of the bike was a runner-up in a Miss America Pageant many years ago. Doesn't add anything to the bike, just a bit of a side note on it! 🤪


----------



## HARPO (Jun 25, 2021)

Mercifully, the tank is in better condition than I had dared hope for (_especially after the Starlet tank_). Should clean up pretty well. 🙂


----------



## DRCA (Jun 26, 2021)

Dude, you beat him up. I will give you 250 now, and I will have twins. Where are you?


----------



## HARPO (Jun 27, 2021)

@DRCA  Thanks anyway, but I'll be keeping this one for when my oldest Granddaughter comes to visit. Or, I can talk my wife into riding it once in a while.  🙂

Besides, I'm on Long Island, and I don't ship bikes anymore. So, you being 3,000 miles away doesn't work anyway even if I was going to sell it. Sorry.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 27, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @DRCA  Thanks anyway, but I'll be keeping this one for when my oldest Granddaughter comes to visit. Or, I can talk my wife into riding it once in a while.  🙂
> 
> Besides, I'm on Long Island, and I don't ship bikes anymore. So, you being 3,000 miles away doesn't work anyway even if I was going to sell it. Sorry.




That American is a really nice piece just needing a good cleaning, polishing and lube. I'm sure your Granddaughter will love it when it's all dressed up for the dance.  😉


----------



## HARPO (Jul 11, 2021)

Opened the head light today for the first time...and I'm not really surprised. Not to bad, though, as the battery leakage was minimal.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 11, 2021)

Just reassembled it for the final detailing. I'm happy with it...and the tires are still holding air!! 🙂

_MANY paint chips_ that will show once I finish and get the bike outside for the final photos. 😕

I'm also going to add a rear rack I have that didn't come on this year DeLuxe, but it will look nice. I still also need to clean the saddle bag.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 11, 2021)

Lucky...lucky...lucky! 

If Delta was as smart as the Chinese these PITA lights would have an easy access to change or remove the batteries. Like come on, remove a teeny tiny screw that gets lost just to fart around with batteries? Right.  🙄


----------



## OptimusJay (Jul 11, 2021)

nice job cleaning her up, looks great!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 11, 2021)

There are still battery "drippings/runnings" from the tank, though, that stained the paint. It'll show in the final photos when I'm finished.

And boy, what a PITA to clean white paint!! 😲


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 11, 2021)

Looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 12, 2021)

HARPO said:


> Opened the head light today for the first time...and I'm not really surprised. Not to bad, though, as the battery leakage was minimal.
> 
> View attachment 1444821
> 
> ...



I'd say you got lucky on the light. It may even work again!


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Jul 12, 2021)

That sticker on the front fender declaring that the bike is 100% American made is also a plus, most are long gone.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 12, 2021)

spitshineschwinn said:


> That sticker on the front fender declaring that the bike is 100% American made is also a plus, most are long gone.




I know. I'm being very cautious to polish around it the best I can to keep it intact. 😎


----------



## HARPO (Jul 12, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Looks vaguely familiar.
> 
> View attachment 1445009




Beautiful! Yours is a year or two newer than mine, but I have as of today put the same rear rack on that didn't come on it in 1964. 
Where you have the headlight, mine originally came with the springer rack.  🙂


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 12, 2021)

1963


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> 1963
> View attachment 1445450




This image must be a repeat of the 1961 image or something? That stem was only used in 1961.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 12, 2021)

I have no clue as to what’s illustrated in the catalogs.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 14, 2021)

Just about done. I put a rear rack on that I had that would have gone on a '63. Just need a front rack now.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 14, 2021)

...and of course a few more...


----------



## JimR56 (Jul 16, 2021)

Congrats on a very nice job, Harpo.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 16, 2021)

Would not believe it was the same bike.  Fabulous job detailing it!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 19, 2021)

Turns out my Granddaughter isn't tall enough yet to ride it...and really isn't interested in it anyway. So, look for it soon in the For Sale section. It will be for Pickup Only, though.


----------

